# AppleScript Capture d'écran puis FTP > Un petit coup de main bienvenu



## Yeb215 (6 Juin 2008)

Salut ! 
Je suis en train de mettre en place un applescript qui me permettra de capturer une partie de l'écran puis de l'envoyer sur mon serveur FTP pour me retourner une URL HTTP.
J'aimerai que le son de capture soit joué après la réussite de la capture.

- Est-ce que vous savez où se trouve le son joué par défaut lors d'une capture ? (Le bruit façon déclenchement d'appareil photo)

- Comment est-ce que je peux jouer ce son de façon transparente ? (Sans ouvrir Quicktime ni rien du tout, juste comme le fait une capture normale)

- Comment est-ce que je peux dire à Léopard que Cmd+Shift+4 lancera maintenant le script ?

- Qu'est-ce que vous pensez de ce script ?

```
activate

set {year:y, month:m, day:d, hours:ho, minutes:mi, seconds:s} to (current date)
set theDate to (y * 10000 + m * 100 + d) as string
set theFilename to "Screenshot-" & theDate & "-" & ho & mi & s & ".png"
set theURL to "http://www.site.com/" & theFilename

set theScript to "FILE=~/Desktop/" & theFilename & ";screencapture -i -s -x $FILE; if [ -e $FILE ];
    then curl -T $FILE -u utilisateurFTP:MotDePasseFTP ftp://UrlFTP:Port/Chemin/vers/dossier/" & theFilename & "; fi"
do shell script theScript

tell application "Finder"
    set the clipboard to theURL as text
    move file theFilename of desktop to trash
end tell
```


Merci !


----------



## ceslinstinct (8 Juin 2008)

Yeb215 a dit:


> Salut !
> - Comment est-ce que je peux dire à Léopard que Cmd+Shift+4 lancera maintenant le script ?



Cette commande est déjà utilisée pour de la copie d'écran donc il faut lui ajouter une commande d'ouverture du script?.
C'est ce que tu cherche?

Dans ton script tu utilise *do shell script*, pourquoi tu ne l'utilise sur tes 3 premières lignes qui en feraient qu'une.


```
set theFilename to "Screenshot-" & (do shell script "date '+%G%m%d-%H%M%S'" & ".png")
```

G = Année sur 4 nombres
m d  et H M S sur 2 nombres chacun.

@+


----------

